# Looking for stats on how many people smoked pot and got DP and what their age was at the first time they did.



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

*THIS IS A SURVEY FOR THE BENEFIT OF INFORMATION, IT IS NOT SPECIFIC TO MY INTERESTS.*

If you smoked pot before DP, what age were you when you first smoked?

edit copied from later post:

Dammit people spread this thread around! I wasn't clear as to why I had asked for this information but I want to know how many people had smoked before their development period was over and right now I don't have nearly enough information to come to a conclusion.

Copy this link:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=30476

And paste it on this site if you want to gather information on the correlation between pot and DP.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

16 i think.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I was about 13.. Shit that's pretty young.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

17


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

The Simeon articles might have info related to that, I think she's done a couple on pot


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

[Bump for justice]


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

13.


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

15-16


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dammit people spread this thread around! I wasn't clear as to why I had asked for this information but I want to know how many people had smoked before their development period was over and right now I don't have nearly enough information to come to a conclusion.

Copy this link:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=30476

And paste it on this site if you want to gather information on the correlation between pot and DP.


----------



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

16


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli (Jan 15, 2012)

18. My first week of college and I get fuckin dp. Fuckin great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

18.


----------



## mcalohan (Dec 30, 2011)

Screw you. I ain't helping you hang this around the neck of the one thing I still enjoy in life. Pot doesn't cause DP Mr. Govt Man.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Like it or not, the link between pot and DP is undeniable. 13.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

17 years old


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

mcalohan said:


> Screw you. I ain't helping you hang this around the neck of the one thing I still enjoy in life. Pot doesn't cause DP Mr. Govt Man.


So from this I take it that you enjoy the censorship of free information?
You enjoy ignorance and don't want to investigate possibilities that could benefit the health of the population?

Try me, Mother-fucker.


----------



## mcalohan (Dec 30, 2011)

Not gonna help you, not gonna let you goat me.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

mcalohan said:


> Not gonna help you, not gonna let you goat me.


Not helping yourself either.


----------



## losingme (Jan 2, 2012)

I was 15.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

14 years young


----------



## hisragazza (Jan 25, 2012)

16 - I am 24 and have had it ever since


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

kinda late but 14, and got dp the day after


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

14


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm glad ur doing this survey but i don't think this is helpful information cause most people smoke pot for the first time in teen years whether they get dp or not.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm late, too, but better late than never, right?









Started smoking pot at 15. Took TONS of other recreational drugs, including LSD. Stopped completely at 16. Almost a year later, DP/DR hit after a very traumatic experience (rape/pregnancy/miscarriage), and has been 24/7 ever since (I'm in my 50s--so we're talking a LONG time!).

I've mentioned in other threads that despite the fact that the onset of my DP/DR was so cut and dry related to the rape and miscarriage, I've ALWAYS suspected that drugs were involved somehow. I just can't explain how.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Amelie said:


> I'm late, too, but better late than never, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amelie, I have been working on this. I currently believe that marijuana use (and possibly other drugs) prime the brain for a dissociative state of mind. Later on, when this dissociative state is desired (for example, after a traumatic event like a rape), the brain knows how to dissociate.

Depersonalization (a dissociative disorder) is a decision, subconscious or otherwise. It is used as a defense mechanism to cope with trauma. In order to cure yourself you must convince your subconscious that the real world is completely safe to get out and interact with.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

Soul Seeker said:


> Amelie, I have been working on this. I currently believe that marijuana use (and possibly other drugs) prime the brain for a dissociative state of mind. Later on, when this dissociative state is desired (for example, after a traumatic event like a rape), the brain knows how to dissociate.


I'm too lazy to look for them, but I know I've mentioned in other thread(s) that I had two dissociative events in the years prior to the final, permanent, DP/DR that happened at 17. The first one was when I found my beloved cat dead [hit by a car]; the second was after smoking a joint that was spiked with something, presumably something hallucinogenic. In both of those cases, the dissociation was fleeting; within hours it was gone. But in both of those I believe it was DP only, not DP plus DR.



> Depersonalization (a dissociative disorder) is a decision, subconscious or otherwise. It is used as a defense mechanism to cope with trauma. In order to cure yourself you must convince your subconscious that the real world is completely safe to get out and interact with.


I agree with what you're saying, but the problem, for me, is that the real world has NOT been completely safe. Not only was I abused as a child, then kidnapped/held at gunpoint/drugged/raped as a teenager, but years later I was at home when someone attempted to break in to my house. And this happened in the SAFEST city in Texas! I was shaken up beyond description; my husband took time off from work to stay with me for several days afterward as I was rattled beyond belief. It was like...another violation. We had Brinks installed after that, and that certainly helped me feel secure, but the sense of violation--someone trying to break into MY HOUSE--lasted a long time. I've just recently had ADT installed in my current house--I'm back home in one of the safest cities in California (seriously, the cops here have nothing to do but eat donuts and give people tickets for expired registration stickers). My point being that throughout my life I've SEEN firsthand that the world is NOT the safe place I want it to be. It's just not.


----------



## Cyn (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been smoking bud since I was 13. My DR/DP came on immediately during a very traumatic and stressful event at 21. I still smoke weed and sometimes it helps me connect with myself. Not often....but I like it. I have never noticed any worsening of the DR/DP. Frankly, I don't think there is a connection - not for me anyway. BTW: I stopped smoking at 18 and didn't start again until I was in my 30s. Hope this helps!








My DD is chronic, never goes away - even for those many years I wasn't smoking. However, I did use mescaline a few times and had a brief episode with the DDs at 15 yrs. went away after 2 days.

- Cyn <----- looking for the way out!


----------



## Caroe (Jun 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

lol im probably the last at 21


----------



## openpath (Mar 29, 2012)

Soul Seeker said:


> Amelie, I have been working on this. I currently believe that marijuana use (and possibly other drugs) prime the brain for a dissociative state of mind. Later on, when this dissociative state is desired (for example, after a traumatic event like a rape), the brain knows how to dissociate.
> 
> Depersonalization (a dissociative disorder) is a decision, subconscious or otherwise. It is used as a defense mechanism to cope with trauma. In order to cure yourself you must convince your subconscious that the real world is completely safe to get out and interact with.


I agree with your first part. Marijuana and other drugs can pre-dispose the brain to increased susceptibility of DP and DP disorder.

The second part is not so accurate. Though stress and trauma can worsen or contribute to depersonalization as a defense mechanism, they aren't the only causes. Acetylcholine levels lower during stress and trauma because it helps numb the mind and thus helps defend against the harms of stress. Similarly to why sleep deprivation can cause or worsen DP. If the body is extremely sleep deprived, it will lower acetylcholine levels in hopes of inducing sleep. Lower acetylcholine slows cognitive function which makes it easier for sleep. So because DP is occurring, it shouldn't be assumed it's a stress response. Nutrients and brain health also influence acetylcholine levels. My point is, there are likely more chemically involved factors than just "convincing the mind".


----------



## almostgone (Jun 27, 2012)

Brando2600 said:


> *THIS IS A SURVEY FOR THE BENEFIT OF INFORMATION, IT IS NOT SPECIFIC TO MY INTERESTS.*
> 
> If you smoked pot before DP, what age were you when you first smoked?
> 
> ...


I started smoking pot at about 14, but got DP at 24


----------



## JizzardOfOz (Jun 30, 2012)

mcalohan said:


> Not gonna help you, not gonna let you goat me.


Pot is the only link that caused it for me. 1 week after 2 or 3 uses. Now its been 6 years and it has only slightly subsided. Just because it hasn't hurt you doesn't mean you should attack people it has just because you enjoy killing your ambition with it.


----------



## Cannabis (Jun 12, 2012)

18 years old. Started smoking at 16 . Smoked for 2 1/2 years with no problems. Like literally no problems other than short term memory. I literally loved Marijuana, if you passed me a bottle of liquor I would look at you in disgust, if you passed me a joint, you could see how happy my face got. Got DP after getting way too high one time at my buddy's house one day, I'm talkin SO HIGH I had to actually fight the high. I didn't even have a panic attack it was just I could not even think I was so stoned. Woke up the next morning and had DP. In my opinion, marijuana is hella more dangerous than people project it out to be. Although alcohol fucks up lives, hallucinogens have the ability to ruin your life (brain) in a way that you have no control over. I have never heard of anyone (or very little) of people who got DP because they got "too drunk".


----------



## anisha (Oct 13, 2007)

I was 15 when i tried pot... Like one frikkin measly burn i had.
20 when i woke up randomly feeling "unreal" sooo i dunno if my dp is evan related to the pot i had 5 yrs before! I had dp as a kid tho tbf but just dint know what it was hmm


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Never have but I got it anyway lol


----------



## bmxbribri (May 19, 2012)

15


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I was 11 when I started. DP started at 16 after a pot and DXM induced TERROR attack from which I feel like I never really fully came out of. I'm 22 now. : ( That was only the second time ROBOtripping but the 1 millionth time I had smoked pot. And it was the only time I mixed the two. BIG BIG BIG MISTAKE. Most terror I've ever been in and the most I thought was possible.


----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I was 17.

Smoked it untill i was 26, swore blind it had no negative side effects. I was a real advocate for the weed.

Then i started noticing i was having odd thought patterns when SUPER baked and feeling minor anxiety.

Carried on regardless, along with taking mdma, ketamine and god knows what else every other weekend.

DP was inevitable really....


----------

